# ferret show



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Tia and I attended our first ferret show yesterday... 

tia's views and pics are here

Tia Six :thumbup:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Was that at the community center next to the police station?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm not sure, I don't know the area. Its in Stapleford....


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I was supposed to of took my son but I forgot


----------

